# Price for Used HS1332



## mcolflesh (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello,


What would you pay for a lightly used HS1332 that's 4 years old? Very little use and appears to be in good shape. Thank you.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

check "all of craigslist.com" to see what they are going for used. or other classified websites. it also depends on the area. we live in a resort area and around here that would go for $2500 easy. very rare to see a 1132 or 1332 for sale around my way.

if i was selling one, i would wait until winter. if I were moving and needed it gone or needed money i would price it lower than average price for age/condition. 

do you have the link for ad? have any pictures? condition is everything in used pricing.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

$1500-2000 if in excellent condition (this is for my area).


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I bought my pristine, barely used HS1132TA two years ago in the Summer heat for $1,500 but I jumped on it as soon as it hit local area craigslist. If I had to pay more than $2,000 for a used HS1332TA, I think I would instead stretch a little further and buy the newer model HSS1332ATD. The track steering feature and auger protection would be worth the extra money to me:

Honda HS1332AT and ATD Model Info | Two-stage 32" Snow Blower | Honda Snow Blowers

Above is manufacturer's suggest retail price. You may be able to negotiate a better deal. It is not Winter yet...


----------

